# Anyone get any great deal with their 05?



## Canyon (Apr 7, 2005)

Seems like GM is hurting pretty bad...prob a good time to strike?

I got mine at a pre-negotiated price as I work for a supplier (GMS price point) a bit more than employees ..or so they say ...no one really ever knows. Seemed fair to me anyway.


----------



## 75coug (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm working hard to get a great deal, but it isn't working out too well so far. The best that I have negotiated so far is invoice minus the $1000 incentive.


----------



## GTOfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

This ain't 04. The 05s are selling, at least around here. Limited production, good seller, you dont' have to be a rocket scientist to figure these cars are likely to sell out this year, so I wouldn't wait too long.


----------



## SStoGTO (Apr 13, 2005)

When I bought mine back in February there were no incentives. They told me on the phone before I even went down to the dealership that they were not going to budge from MSRP... Well, I had the pleasure of two sales reps taking care of me since the primary one selling me the car was a brand new car salesmen. When I sat down with the more senior of the two, he made the mistake of asking me if I had shopped around and really I hadn't, but I told him "Yes I have" I also said, "The other dealership was going to give me 1000.00 off of MSRP"... He immediately got on the phone and mumbled what I had said to someone on the other end. After a brief pause he mumbled another short blurb about how "This deal is all wrapped up except for this" He then nodded a lot and got off the phone. I got my 1000.00 off the price. I then said that they did not give me enough for my trade-in, and that I looked up the price for "fair" trade-in and it was 500.00 more than they scratched on their paper. He again got on the phone and went through the same routine... and that is how I got mine, minus 1500.00 and change


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

So what did you all pay? Who know's what a great deal is if you don't say what you paid for it? Don't be shy!

MSRP on my 05 M6 was $33,690 before the $2,000 "Limited Availability" mark up.

I got it for $31,667 + tax

Not bad for a great car. 
:cheers


----------



## SStoGTO (Apr 13, 2005)

MSRP is MSRP... 33,690.00 - 1000.00 = 32,690.00 got 500.00 more than I thought I would for my trade in so I count that as money towards the bottom line so 32,190.00


----------



## Canyon (Apr 7, 2005)

05 Blk on Red 6M $31,653 and 3.9% via GMAC


----------



## 75coug (Apr 8, 2005)

Here are where things currently stand. On a car with an MSRP of $34,295, with the incentive, they'll sell it for $31,561. We'll have to see. They are currently offering financing at 5.9% over 60 months, but I know that they can do better than that. I'll also have to see what they'll do for me on my trade.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

It took me 15 minutes to get the dealer to agree to invoice.
05 Cyclone Gray M6 list price $33,690 paid $31,200. Discount approx $2,500.

I bought mine in March when there was still snow on the ground and showroom traffic was zero. I went in once to shop and walked out after discussing the car with salesman. No negotiating, just thanks for the info and goodbye. A week later I went back. They knew I was a serious buyer. That was about one week before month end and quarter end. I'm guessing that they were willing to deal in order to make some quota for quarterly GM bonuses that far outweighed the profit on a single car. At any rate, they tried the MSRP line. I told them if they would sell for invoice we have a deal. They took it. Total elapsed time approx 15 minutes to negotiate the deal. I took the GM 3.9% financing for 60 mo. No other discounts. Unfortunately I don't work for GM or their suppliers.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

My deal was bizarre. I traded in both an '01 C5 and a '99 Astro van on the GTO. My dad's a GM retiree, so I got the GMS price (about 11 percent off MSRP). After they put the thing in the blender, I ended up with a new GTO PLUS a check for $12 and change.


----------



## JUSGTO (Feb 22, 2005)

Ny sucks, the best i can get is a 1000 incentive, and if i wanted to get a low smartbuy payment i need to put 5000 dollars if not more to get it almost below 500 a month. NY sucks oh well gotta do what i have to do  :shutme :shutme :shutme :shutme :shutme


----------



## Canyon (Apr 7, 2005)

Drive to NJ, Philly, Conn...??? Any diffrent there ?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Just bought mine April 16. There was only about a dozen GTO's in the Orlando area. Dealers are still putting 1000 market adjustments on them. I just got mine for 33690 -1500 if I bought the GMPP warranty (5yr 70k) for the 1500 price. They started at 25000 for my 2002 Z06 with 30k on it. It needed tires and brakes($2000). I got them up to 28500. I also used my GM card bucks. I also got 5.9 and the 1000 dollar rebate. The car had just delivered to the dealer on Friday, and there was only 4 mn6 cars in Orlando.


----------



## sandlakeont (Jan 18, 2005)

*will be buying in 2-3 months*

looking to buy the quicksilver/red soon. $34295 which includes ggt and transportation. about 12 available within 25 miles. so far all i see is the $1000 discount. will keep an eye out for any other gm discounts..


----------



## Freelancer (Oct 16, 2004)

I guess my doesn't count.

Employee pricing.


$31,600ttl


----------



## conejo148 (Apr 22, 2005)

*There is a way to Save Negotiating Hassle...*

But you need two things to work in your favor. 

First, you need to know a GM Employee. Ask them to get you an In The Drivway" certificate. It will you to buy at Supplier Price, but also allows you to combine GM Card earnings using the old cards, if there is an allowable redemption. A GM Employee, or GM Supplier can only use GM Familiy Crd earnings, at 1% as opposed to 5% for Blue, Copper, Plat,and Gold cards. Not all units are eligible for earnings redemption. Go to gm.com, and check out current offers, then card services icon.

Second, your dealer must be willing to accept the certificate. If they have the unit you want, and they say "No," just use the standard "well so and so will, but I'd rather buy it here."

Hope it helps somebody out, also works well towards the end of the month, push the sales a little more. 

Troy, if you're reading this, call me, I'm still waiting.....

Steve


----------



## Darkbackward (Feb 24, 2005)

I just got quoted 30k from a dealer in san jose CA because I shopped around and had him beat a price from another local dealer (31,100)  . No one else will go below 30k, go figure. So right now i'm looking at a new Goat (Midnight Blue M6) in about 9 days. He even has it on hold for me arty:


----------



## JUSGTO (Feb 22, 2005)

NY still sucks but i did what i had to do. 6000 down 48 months 15000 miles a yr and for a grand total of 412 a month. Like i said NY sucks but my GTO is great arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty:


----------



## superdave01 (Mar 3, 2005)

San Francisco East Bay area $31,500 before the rebates. Bought in late March and couldn't be happier with my 05 Quicksilver M6 !!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

$34,740.22 out the door (the $500 military discount was given to me even though I'm a Government contractor)
$24,740.22 down (sold '98 Vette for 21 grand)
3.9% for 60 months
$183.71 a month

Full coverage insurance for '98 Intrigue and the Goat is $1558 a year.


----------



## fastball (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm thinking of offering 29,950. In fact I put together a proposal offer I plan to hand to every dealer within reasonable driving distance and just wait for one of them to contact me in agreement with the terms.


Is that a fair offer? I also have some GM card bucks and the GM hot button bonus right now, which I will figure in AFTER we agree on the selling price.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Why waste time and effort driving to each dealer in order to hand them a piece of paper? E-mail or fax it to them. I negotiated over the phone -- showed up, paperwork was done, double checked everything -- later.


----------



## fastball (Mar 20, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Why waste time and effort driving to each dealer in order to hand them a piece of paper? E-mail or fax it to them. I negotiated over the phone -- showed up, paperwork was done, double checked everything -- later.



Right..... Why didn't I think of that?

So what do you think, is 29,950 a good starting point? 

I suppose I should add I'm looking at a 6 speed


----------



## bullfrog (Apr 26, 2005)

I live in Midland, TX (about half way between El Paso and Ft. Worth) The local dealers have a total of 7 2005's sitting on the lots. 5 sticks and 2 automatics. They haven't advertised any special deals beyond the normal financing deals. BUT, the dealer in Monahans, TX (about 45 miles west) has one in the paper for $31,250. (That's $34,295 - $1,000 Hot Button cash - $2,045 Dealer discount) Its a yellow automatic with black interior. I'm hoping this will get the local dealers to start marking down. I'm asking them for $29,995 out the door, including TTL (for an automatic). I think I'll see that price here before the year is over. You gotta understand this is PICKUP country, and cars are just a sideline for most of our dealers. Yee Haa.


----------

